# allgemeine Frage zu einem Web Service Client



## Marco12345 (29. Jan 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zu einem Web Service Client. Also der Web Service an sich steht bereit und ich besitze die zugehörige WSDL.

Ich habe bereits eine Art File Explorer gecodet. Nun soll über den WebService zugriff auf weitere Dateien auf einem Server gegeben werden.

Da dies mein erstes Projekt mit einem WebService ist stocke ich ein wenig. 

Ich hab ein neues dynamisches Web Projekt erstellt und diesem ein "Web Service Client" (Eclipse) hinzugefügt und dabei die WSDL angegeben. Daraufhin hat er auch die ".java" Klassen in das zugehörige Package geladen. 

Muss ich jetzt noch einen Schritt ausführen oder müsste ich jetzt schon die Methoden aufrufen können? weil will ich Objekte der Klasse instanzieren bzw mit ihnen arbeiten bekomme ich meist Fehler "No Such Method" oder "Class not found". 

Muss ich das dynamische Web Projekt erst irgendwie kompilieren? 

Und dazu ist ja kein Applikationsserver ala tomcat nötig oder? (also nur für den Client).

Sorry, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
MfG Marco


----------



## Marco12345 (29. Jan 2013)

bzw könnte ich den WebService Client auch in mein FileExplorer Projekt importieren? (Das kein dynamisches WebProjekt ist, sondern ein normales Java Projekt).


----------



## Aiwendil (5. Feb 2013)

für kleinere Sachen und solche Tests lass ich mir die Konnektorklassen immer von wsimport (aus %java_home%/bin) erzeugen. 
Bsp: 
	
	
	
	





```
wsimport -keep -d zielpfad wsdladresse
```
Dann einfach die erzeugten .java Dateien ins Projekt kopieren und fertig.


----------

